# Which PVR test gives TiVo low score



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Just read a Which review of PVRs in their January addition and they have given TiVo a really low score.

It may be that it along with Sky HD was marked down as it had a high power consumption, but it is still disappointing.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I guess some people have different priorities and, for Which?, low power was one of them. Wouldn't surprise me if they turned it off over-night then wondered why it didn't record anything


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's an older review from November http://blogs.which.co.uk/technology/tv-dvd/virgin-media-tivo-reviewed-by-which-members/


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

i'm wondering if the Which demographic (and I was once one of them, my first ISP) is up to the task.

stands back and waits for the Which subscribers to start throwing things at me


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd love to see a copy of the review if anyone here is a subscriber. If only to pick it to bits


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I'd love to see a copy of the review if anyone here is a subscriber. If only to pick it to bits


That is the worst part - it did not even merit a mention in the text of the main body of the report that that i saw, just a low score in the round up table at the end of the review.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

I was surprised that the only thing after the TiVo was the v+.
http://www.which.co.uk/technology/tv-and-dvd/reviews/pvrs/ 
Then I realised it was alphabetical! 
Might subscribe, be interesting to see what they think.
I suppose they might score it down because they assume most people looking for a pvr aren't interested in subscription tv. That would explain sky being low on the list too.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Here's an older review from November http://blogs.which.co.uk/technology/tv-dvd/virgin-media-tivo-reviewed-by-which-members/


That review was done before the much needed updates. I wonder if that was the basis for the more recent one too. It is miles better now. Without the update, I'd have ditched it and got the S1 out of the loft.
I still dream of a new freeview TiVo being released in the uk.


----------

